
‘Demonically Clever’ Backdoor Hides in a Tiny Slice of a Computer Chip - Rovanion
https://www.wired.com/2016/06/demonically-clever-backdoor-hides-inside-computer-chip/
======
brudgers
Past:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11819149](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11819149)

